# article comparing tire deflators.



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

thought some folks might find this article interesting. they didn't include a switch blade though. that can deflate a tire pretty quick too.

http://www.fourwheeler.com/techarti...the_great_tire_deflator_shootout/viewall.html


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting.

I purchased the Trailhead deflators from TW's in Nags Head 3 or 4 years ago. I use them 30+ times a year and I'm satisfied with their performance. They occasionally need some 'touch-up' on the adjustment, but they save a bunch of time and hassle when you need to air down quick.

Airing up is quick with the combination of TPMS (Tire Pressure Monitoring System) and my wife, who taps the horn when each tire is up to the desired pressure. Kinda' like the new feature on some Toyota vehicles, but better-looking!


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

I still have a set of tire buddys that have served me well for 10 years. I have never done anything other than take them in and out of the little bag that holds them.


----------

